# Had to get the wife a new doggie



## squatting dog (Nov 4, 2021)

She was so heart broken over the sudden loss of her favorite poodle. Found a little shih tzu / yorkie mix for her.   Little Timi is 3 months old and a whopping 3 pounds and so smart. Already using the doggie door and doing his business outside, (puppy pads for the occasional excitement piddle),  able to climb the little steps to the couch. I believe this is just what the woman needed.


----------



## bingo (Nov 4, 2021)

Absolutely  adorable...lots of love that dear little  critter  will get


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 4, 2021)

What a little cutie pie !


----------



## Gaer (Nov 4, 2021)

Ah-h-h-h-h!


----------



## MickaC (Nov 4, 2021)

CONGRATULATIONS to you and your wife on your new family member.
He's so precious. 
He looks like he'll have lots of love for you both.....and you, for him, BIG TIME.
ENJOY Timi.


----------



## Giants fan1954 (Nov 4, 2021)

What a sweet thing to do! He's adorable.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 4, 2021)

I'm SO envious! Sweet little guy


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 4, 2021)

Little Timi is adorable  .. you are a good husband!


----------



## Llynn (Nov 4, 2021)

Nice


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 4, 2021)

- Mazel Tov... Happy new fur baby... I just know y'all are gonna have fun spoiling him...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 4, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> She was so heart broken over the sudden loss of her favorite poodle. Found a little shih tzu / yorkie mix for her.   Little Timi is 3 months old and a whopping 3 pounds and so smart. Already using the doggie door and doing his business outside, (puppy pads for the occasional excitement piddle),  able to climb the little steps to the couch. I believe this is just what the woman needed.
> 
> View attachment 192913 View attachment 192914


Timi looks so sweet, you're very kind for giving him a loving home.  I'm sure both you and your wife will enjoy his company.  Nice that he's so well trained too.  Hugs from me for your new baby.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 4, 2021)

What a sweetheart.  You too, of course.


----------



## RobinWren (Nov 4, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> She was so heart broken over the sudden loss of her favorite poodle. Found a little shih tzu / yorkie mix for her.   Little Timi is 3 months old and a whopping 3 pounds and so smart. Already using the doggie door and doing his business outside, (puppy pads for the occasional excitement piddle),  able to climb the little steps to the couch. I believe this is just what the woman needed.
> 
> View attachment 192913 View attachment 192914


you are a good thoughtful man, may Timi bring you both years of happiness


----------



## RobinWren (Nov 4, 2021)

*I love these good news stories*


----------



## Jules (Nov 4, 2021)

Timi is as cute as a button.  He’s going to have a good life.


----------



## MrPants (Nov 4, 2021)

Feel good story  We need more of those here!
You're a good hubby!!


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 4, 2021)

Adorable!


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 4, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> I believe this is just what the woman needed.


Got that right.
Cute little rascal.
Looks to be a love sponge.

Good on you, dawg.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 5, 2021)

So very cute!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 5, 2021)

Mrs dog and Timi are very lucky to have you looking out for them.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 5, 2021)

Timi is a cute little boy.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 11, 2021)

Little Timi is adapting very well. Loves his ball, and recently discovered the toy box.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2021)

They don't come cuter than that do they ?


----------



## Pepper (Nov 11, 2021)

On the pic to the right it looks like Timi is posing!


----------



## Pinky (Nov 11, 2021)

Awww, Timi is so precious


----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2021)

That pic of Timi amongst the other creatures in the toy box, is adorable and funny! 

I can see that it's likely impossible, to take _any_ pic of Timi, that _isn't totally adorable! _


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 11, 2021)

I wish I could hug Timi he's so cute!!!
 You're a good man Mr Dog.


----------

